# Kids!??!



## ofelles (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 8, 2022)

Last one hits home with a 2yo lol.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 8, 2022)

Loved em all but hanging up the laundry is priceless!

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 8, 2022)

Good ones! RAY


----------



## yankee2bbq (Apr 8, 2022)

All funny!!!


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 8, 2022)

Oh man, those are all too close right now! I don’t think I get any of my kids names right!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 9, 2022)

The last one is oh so true.
Gary


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 9, 2022)

And the growth chart 

Keith


----------

